# Help for the Bridgeport Z



## Arkie (Nov 21, 2013)

Nut is 7/8” so I can use a driver with the cordless or the standard wrench for fixture nuts.  Added the spokes just so I can raise it 50 or so while milling.

I figured the proper way to hold the round for milling would be a chuck on my rotary table.  I don’t have a chuck, so I bolted the gadget to a flat plate and decided to tack weld it…just for my peace of mind.





I’m new to machine work so feel free to critique.


----------



## GasMan (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice work, next project for mill, clear and bright photos, thank you for posting


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 8, 2016)

did you bolt the spoke unit  to the mill?


----------



## tweinke (Dec 9, 2016)

It seems to have worked out well and turned out nice! I would say that you did well and used what you had at hand, that's what its all about.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 9, 2016)

This excellent work is inspirational.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 10, 2016)

Good job any improvement that helps to get the job done better and safer is what counts. I'm all for speed handles and the one you made looks just right for the application.


----------

